# If you don't cycle



## Jordan (Aug 23, 2005)

What happens if you fill your tank, let it run for 3 days, and then throw your Piranha in? I am not going to do this as I have already started cycling. Just curious if would die right away or live awhile.


----------



## Pyri (May 26, 2005)

Nitrite or ammonium possibly may kill piranha. Not immediately but in day or two. Piranhas are very sensitive to nitrite.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

some fish can live through a cycle just fine, some cant. 
wes


----------



## Pyri (May 26, 2005)

PIRANHA KING said:


> some fish can live through a cycle just fine, some cant.
> wes
> [snapback]1195511[/snapback]​


Yes this is happened to me. Years ago when I started my hobby with piranhas. My tank was cycled 2 weeks and was time to throw piranhas there. After I did it and couple days went and suddenly tank cycled again. Nitrite was over 1.0. Tank cycled about week but fortunally piranhas survived


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Mine lived through the cycle :nod:


----------



## roush04 (Aug 18, 2005)

I used to never cycle and never had a problem with p's dying


----------



## SeeingRedAgain (Sep 14, 2005)

This is GREAT f'n news for me to hear! I got zebra danios cycling right now and I am only going to give it another week before putting my P's in because I'm sick of waiting. Not only that, but they are extremely healthy, growing very rapidly (half inch in 2 weeks, believe it or not), and are very active.


----------



## Jordan (Aug 23, 2005)

I'm cycling right now, and have no Nitrites. Is this normal?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Jordan said:


> I'm cycling right now, and have no Nitrites. Is this normal?
> [snapback]1195613[/snapback]​


Yes. It takes approximate a week to get ammonia readings and about another week to register nitrites and another 2 weeks to complete cycle. If you do a cycle with pure ammonia you can reduce a week out of that process. If bio-spira used after registering ammonia you can have a cycled tank in 7-10 days. As far as not cycling a tank and throwing a p in you will subject it to ammonia burn, cloudy eye, and nnitrIte poisoning. If it survives most likely gill damage and/or internal damage would occur shortening the p's life. One way to help the p through the nitrite spike and preventing (blood poisoning) is by adding a little salt to the tank to displace the nitrIte ions from the gill mucous membrane. 1 tablespoon will treat a 300 gallon tank.


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

in my noob days i never had a problem with anything dying during a cycle either..i think its a conspiracy for pet stores... so we have to buy sh*t like bio spira thats like 30 bucks lol...jk


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

The damage done to a fish during the nitrite and ammonia spikes of cycling is not always apparent right away.

IMO, if you know how to cycle, and why to cycle, you know you SHOULD cycle. Anyone who choses not to should seriously consider a hobby that does not involve the heath of a living creature.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

SeeingRedAgain said:


> This is GREAT f'n news for me to hear! I got zebra danios cycling right now and I am only going to give it another week before putting my P's in because I'm sick of waiting. Not only that, but they are extremely healthy, growing very rapidly (half inch in 2 weeks, believe it or not), and are very active.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is an unwise decision on your part.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

doctorvtec said:


> The damage done to a fish during the nitrite and ammonia spikes of cycling is not always apparent right away.
> 
> IMO, if you know how to cycle, and why to cycle, you know you SHOULD cycle. Anyone who choses not to should seriously consider a hobby that does not involve the heath of a living creature.
> [snapback]1195937[/snapback]​


i agree 100%. i wasnt implying it wasnt necessary just that its possible for them to live through one if theres no other choice.
wes


----------



## Jordan (Aug 23, 2005)

OK Thanks guys. One of you said it should take a week to establish an ammonia reading, I'm doing the fishless method and have a 2ppm Ammonia reading on day 3. Am I adding to much ammonia?


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

get some bottled ammonia...and bio spira


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Jordan said:


> OK Thanks guys. One of you said it should take a week to establish an ammonia reading, I'm doing the fishless method and have a 2ppm Ammonia reading on day 3. Am I adding to much ammonia?
> [snapback]1195970[/snapback]​


You are fine. Just follow the article as far as how much ammonia to add.









One of the keys to the fishless cycle is that you get your ammonia spike right away, like you are experiencing.


----------



## SeeingRedAgain (Sep 14, 2005)

After reading about the damange my P's could sustain, I think I will wait it out. Good thing you replied, man, thanks.


----------



## Jordan (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks Doc! Any idea how long it will take to get a Nitrite spike? There's no place around here to get Bio-Spira, which sucks; I want my Rhom. I'm getting to impatient and it's only day 3! I guess I'm just excited. Oh well, it should be worth it in the end.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

SeeingRedAgain said:


> This is GREAT f'n news for me to hear! I got zebra danios cycling right now and I am only going to give it another week before putting my P's in because I'm sick of waiting. Not only that, but they are extremely healthy, growing very rapidly (half inch in 2 weeks, believe it or not), and are very active.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this hope tankes patience man


----------

